# لماذا لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس تفاصيل حياة اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ؟



## ايكاروس q8 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندما نقرأ قصة حياة النبي ابراهيم نجد بأن الكتاب المقدس قد ذكر لنا ما حدث لأبنائه وأحفاده من بعده بشكل مفصل*

*إلا أنني لاحظت أنه لم يذكر شيئا عن حياة ابنه اسماعيل بعد أن خرج مع والدته هاجر سوى انهما تاها في البرية ثم عثرا على بئر ماء وعندما كبر تزوج*

*فماذا حدث لهما خلال هذه الفترة ؟*
*وكيف رجع اسماعيل مرة أخرى لأبيه ؟*


----------



## Mzajnjy (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بص يا اخ ايكاريوس الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب تاريخى او يحكى قصص و انما كتاب روحى و ملئ بالنبؤات خاصة العهد القديم الذى كان كل اهتمامه التكلم عن مجئ السيد المسيح و تخليص العالم من الخطية و بشارات الانبياء بمجئ السيد المسيح و جزء اخر يتكلم عن اهتمام الله بشعبه "اسرائيل فى العهد القديم" و كيف كان يقف معهم و يحميهم و كيف انهم فى اكثر من مرة سمحو للخطيئة ان تسيطر عليهم وكيف عاقبهم الله حتى يرجعو ويتوبو 
اما بخصوص قصة اسماعيل فعندما ذكر لاول مرة كان الهدف من ذكر القصة ان الله لا يترك احدا ابدا و لم يترك هاجر و ابنها اسماعيل للموت بعد ان طردهما اباه ابراهيم
وطبعا حياة اسماعيل لا تهم المسيحى او اليهودى فى اى شئ لانها فى الاول و الاخر قصة شخص عادى مثل الشخصيات التاريخية لم تؤثر ابدا فى اى من الديانتين و لن يستفاد المؤمن بمعرفة اخبار اسماعيل اما اسحق فقد ذكرت قصته لانه ابو يعقوب الذى من نسله جاء المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا ذكر ملامح عنه لكن مش بالتفصيل زى اسحاق ابن الموعد الاتى منه اسرائيل شعب يهوه فى القديم
اسماعيل لم يكن ابنا له اى وعود من الرب الاله وليس له اى حق  غير انه سيكون امة عظيمة اثنى عشر رئيسا فقط 
اما وعود الله فكانت لابراهيم من جهه اسحاق ابنه وحيده
عن ماذا حدث لاسماعيل بعد ان طرد هو وهاجر يذكر الكتاب الاتى
**20 وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَ الْغُلاَمِ فَكَبِرَ، وَسَكَنَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَكَانَ يَنْمُو رَامِيَ قَوْسٍ.*
*21 وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.*


*وبعد موت ابونا ابراهيم ذكر الكتاب الاتى*
*9 وَدَفَنَهُ إِسْحَاقُ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ ابْنَاهُ فِي مَغَارَةِ الْمَكْفِيلَةِ فِي حَقْلِ عِفْرُونَ بْنِ صُوحَرَ الْحِثِّيِّ الَّذِي أَمَامَ مَمْرَا،*
*10 الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ مِنْ بَنِي حِثٍّ. هُنَاكَ دُفِنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَسَارَةُ امْرَأَتُهُ.*
*ومواليد اسماعيل كما ورد فى الكتاب هو*
* وَهذِهِ مَوَالِيدُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ هَاجَرُ الْمِصْرِيَّةُ جَارِيَةُ سَارَةَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ.*
*13 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ، وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ*
*14 وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا*
*15 وَحَدَارُ وَتَيْمَا وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ.*
*16 هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ.*
*17 وَهذِهِ سِنُو حَيَاةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ: مِئَةٌ وَسَبْعٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ سَنَةً، وَأَسْلَمَ رُوحَهُ وَمَاتَ وَانْضَمَّ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ.*
*18 وَسَكَنُوا مِنْ حَوِيلَةَ إِلَى شُورَ الَّتِي أَمَامَ مِصْرَ حِينَمَا تَجِيءُ نَحْوَ أَشُّورَ. أَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ نَزَلَ.*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> بص يا اخ ايكاريوس الكتاب المقدس *ليس كتاب تاريخى* او يحكى قصص و انما كتاب روحى و ملئ بالنبؤات خاصة العهد القديم الذى كان كل اهتمامه التكلم عن مجئ السيد المسيح و تخليص العالم من الخطية و بشارات الانبياء بمجئ السيد المسيح و جزء اخر يتكلم عن اهتمام الله بشعبه "اسرائيل فى العهد القديم" و كيف كان يقف معهم و يحميهم و كيف انهم فى اكثر من مرة سمحو للخطيئة ان تسيطر عليهم وكيف عاقبهم الله حتى يرجعو ويتوبو
> اما بخصوص قصة اسماعيل فعندما ذكر لاول مرة كان الهدف من ذكر القصة ان الله لا يترك احدا ابدا و لم يترك هاجر و ابنها اسماعيل للموت بعد ان طردهما اباه ابراهيم
> وطبعا حياة اسماعيل لا تهم المسيحى او اليهودى فى اى شئ لانها فى الاول و الاخر *قصة شخص عادى* مثل الشخصيات التاريخية لم تؤثر ابدا فى اى من الديانتين و لن يستفاد المؤمن بمعرفة اخبار اسماعيل اما اسحق فقد ذكرت قصته لانه ابو يعقوب الذى من نسله جاء المسيح


 

نعم هو ليس كتاب تاريخي ولكن من يقرؤه يشعر بأنه كتاب تاريخ لأن الأخبار التي وردت به ذكرت قصة الانسان من آدم إلى السيد المسيح بترتيبها الزمني


أما عدم ذكره لأنه انسان عادي فالرب قد وعد ابراهيم بأن يجعل نسل اسماعيل كثيرا ولو كان انسانا عاديا لما وعد الله باكثار نسله


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا شمس الحق*

*ولكن ألا يوجد عندكم كتب تفسر للكتاب المقدس تذكر تفاصيل أخرى عما حدث لاسماعيل في تلك الفترة ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> *شكرا شمس الحق*
> 
> *ولكن ألا يوجد عندكم كتب تفسر للكتاب المقدس تذكر تفاصيل أخرى عما حدث لاسماعيل في تلك الفترة ؟*


*اسماعيل ميهمناش فى حاجة 
انت سالت عن الكتاب المقدس وهذا مااروده الكتاب عنه وهذا هو المطالب بنا نحن المؤمنين ان نعرفه اكتر من كدا ميهمناش *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> نعم هو ليس كتاب تاريخي ولكن من يقرؤه يشعر بأنه كتاب تاريخ لأن الأخبار التي وردت به ذكرت قصة الانسان من آدم إلى السيد المسيح بترتيبها الزمني



من المقصود ب .. من يقرأوه ؟

بص حبيبى .
الكتاب المقدس عميق جدا جدا جدا .. 
كل اية فى الكتاب المقدس .. بنطلع منها ( بعد مادى وبعد روحى وبعد مسيانى وبعد خلاصى )

انا اعشق العهد القديم .. لان فيه استلم ربنا الانسان من البداية .. وبدأ يفهمه يعنى ايه خلاص يعنى ايه فداء يعنى ايه مسيح للرب .

العهد القديم مش كتاب تاريخى زى مانت قلت بالظبط ..
العهد القديم .. جعل اليهود ينتظرون المسيح بفارغ الصبر ( اقرأ مخطوطات قمران ) .. جعل الامم يجيئون للمسيح لحظة ولادته ( المجوس )
فانتظار اليهود ومجئ الامم هذا كان بسبب العهد القديم .

العهد القديم هو بئر .. بنبذل مجهود علشان ناخد منه مياة .. 
ولكن بروح الله القدوس بنقدر ناخد المياة بسهولة ونعرف الظلال الموجودة فى العهد القديم وكيفية تطابقها مع اعداد الله لخطة الفداء .

اخليك تستعجب !!؟؟
اقرأ اولا سفر التكوين 29: 31-35 و30و35: 16-20
وهو يشمل مجرد اسماء لاولاد يعقوب وقصة اللفاح وموت راحيل فى ولادتها لبنيامين .. هل استفدت حاجة منه ؟؟
المفاجأة : هل تعرف ان مجرد هذة الاسماء هو ملخص ممتاز للعهدين !!؟؟

اقرأ هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145985

حتى الاسماء التى ذكرها الكتاب .. لها معانى ورموز تمهد لما هو اتى .
فعلا كلمة ربنا بحر واسع .. هنقعد نشرب منه لحد ما نموت .
ولن يكفى العمر لانهاء الكتاب المقدس ( كلمة الله العميقة ).




> أما عدم ذكره لأنه انسان عادي فالرب قد وعد ابراهيم بأن يجعل نسل اسماعيل كثيرا ولو كان انسانا عاديا لما وعد الله باكثار نسله


اسماعيل انسان عادى طبعا ..

بص .
هل تعرف ان ابراهيم انجب اولاد غير اسماعيل واسحق !!!!!؟؟؟
اقرا تكوين 25

1 وَعَادَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فَاخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ 
2 فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحا. 
3 وَوَلَدَ يَقْشَانُ: شَبَا وَدَدَانَ. وَكَانَ بَنُو دَدَانَ: اشُّورِيمَ وَلَطُوشِيمَ وَلَامِّيمَ. 
4 وَبَنُو مِدْيَانَ: عَيْفَةُ وَعِفْرُ وَحَنُوكُ وَابِيدَاعُ وَالْدَعَةُ. جَمِيعُ هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو قَطُورَةَ. 
5 وَاعْطَى ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْحَاقَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ. 
6 وَامَّا بَنُو السَّرَارِيِّ اللَّوَاتِي كَانَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ فَاعْطَاهُمْ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَطَايَا وَصَرَفَهُمْ عَنْ اسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ شَرْقا الَى ارْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ حَيٌّ. 

ايه رأيك .. الكتاب جاوبك .
اسماعيل هو بالظبط كزمران او مدان .. هم ابناء سوارى صرفهم يعقوب عن اسحق ابنه الذى هو ابن الموعد .
هل تعرف ما معنى ابن الموعد ؟؟
هل تعرف من هو اسحق ؟؟
اسحق بالنسبة لى هو اكبر رمز واضح للمسيح

بينما اسماعيل وباقى اخوته .. فهم وثنيين ( بعدما تركوا ابراهيم ) .
نعم اللله قد بارك اسماعيل وجعله امة عظيمة .. وهذا يجعل من اسماعيل رجل عادى ايضا .. ازاى ؟

انت محتاج تقرا الاصحاح 17 
15 وَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «سَارَايُ امْرَاتُكَ لا تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ. 
16 وَابَارِكُهَا وَاعْطِيكَ ايْضا مِنْهَا ابْنا. ابَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ امَما وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ». 
17 فَسَقَطَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «هَلْ يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟». 
18 وَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: «لَيْتَ اسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ امَامَكَ!» 
19 فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ اسْحَاقَ. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. 
20 وَامَّا اسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا انَا ابَارِكُهُ وَاثْمِرُهُ وَاكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا. اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسا يَلِدُ وَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً كَبِيرَةً. 

اسماعيل نال بركة زمنية ارضية .. وذلك بسبب بنوته لابراهيم وطلب ابراهيم وليس من اجل بره .

وتمت البركة الارضية الوقتية
تكوين 25
16 هَؤُلاءِ هُمْ بَنُو اسْمَاعِيلَ وَهَذِهِ اسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيسا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ. 

ولم يتبقى الا البركة الابدية التى نالها اسحق ( وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. )

سفر التكوين هو سفر الاختيار .. هدف السفر كله انه يقول .. البكر قدام ربنا مش المولود لاول بينما هو الابن الروحى

حسب الزمن قايين هو الابن البكر الجسدى .. لكن هابيل هو الابن البكر الروحى
حسب الزمن حاران هو الابن البكر الجسدى لتارح .. لكن ابراهيم الاصغر هو الابن البكر الروحى
حسب الزمن اسماعيل هو الابن البكر الجسدى .. لكن اسحق الاصغر هو الابن البكر الروحى
حسب الزمن عيسو هو الابن البكر الجسدى .. لكن يعقوب الاصغر هو الابن البكر الروحى
وهكذا ..
وذكر الكتاب هذة الاحداث ليوضح ..
ان المسيح هو الابن البكر الروحى للبشرية كلها . ( من جهة الجسد )
شفت ما هو هدف سفر الاختيار اى التكوين ؟؟

تعالى نقرا الاية دى تانى
5 وَاعْطَى ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْحَاقَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ.

كالاب الذى اعطى للمسيح كل سلطان . كما قال المسيح ( كل سلطان دُفع لى من ابى )

فى موضوع مكتوب عن كون اسحق هو رمز صارخ للمسيح .. هاضور واجبهولك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ولكن ألا يوجد عندكم كتب تفسر للكتاب المقدس تذكر تفاصيل أخرى عما حدث لاسماعيل في تلك الفترة ؟ *



اشمعنا اسماعيل ؟؟
ليه مسألتش عن كتاب يحوى تفاصيل حياة يعقوب النبى العظيم عند لابان .؟؟
ليه مسألتش عن كتاب يحوى تفاصيل حياة ايليا العظيم قبل دعوته.؟؟
ليه مسألتش عن كتاب يحوى تفاصيل حياة موسى النبى العظيم عند فرعون .؟؟

الاجابة واحدة .. كل ما تبحث عنه .. هو مجرد مواضيع واحداث ليس لها علاقة بتمهيدك لقبول المسيح المخلص .
ما ذكر فى كتابك المقدس فقط هو اللى هيعلمك ما معنى المسيح وكيف تستقبل المسيح فى حياتك ( كما استقبله المجوس والتلاميذ ) .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تعرف ان هناك مخطوط ارامى يرجع الى ما قبل الميلاد بيقول ان اسماعيل تم طرده بسبب انه كان يستهزأ ويقلد عبادات وثنية !!؟؟
ولكن كما قلت .. لا يهمنا الاحداث التى لم تذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ..
الكتاب المقدس ( كلمة الله ) الهدف منه تهيأ الانسان لقبول خلاصه .
وما لم يكتب .. فهو غير مفيد فى اعداد الانسان لقبوله الخلاص .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 ديسمبر 2010)

أولاً أعتذر عن الرد بون الإطلاع على ما سبق من ردود ، بسبب ظروف عسرة
فبخصوص ذكر الكتاب المقدس لبعض الأشخاص دون غيرهم ، فقد سبق ولاحظت أن الكتاب المقدس - منذ سفر التكوين - لا يذكر إلاَّ نسل القديسين ، إلاَّ فى حالات قليلة وبطريقة عابرة
وذلك منذ تحديد الأنسال لأدم ، وحصرها فى شيث دون قايين ، فى الغالب الأعم


----------



## Rosetta (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*لان الرب صرح في الكتاب المقدس انه سيقيم عهده مع اسحاق 
اي ان النبوة ستكون من بني اسحاق فقط 
و هذا اكبر دليل على ان المسيح هو العهد الذي وعدنا به الرب و قد تحقق

<<وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْآتِيَةِ>>

عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ
عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ
عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ


أما اسماعيل فقد نال بركة و ليس اكثر من البركة  اي ان النبوة ليست من نسله كما تدعون زورا 

<<وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً>>
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*ولماذا يذكر الكتاب المقدس حياة اسماعيل اصلا ؟

ما فائدة اسماعيل لخلاص البشرية ؟

الكتاب المقدس ياغالى من اول كلمة فيه بيعلن عن خطة الله لخلاص الانسان وأقامة شركة مع الانسان الساقط 

وكل شئ ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس كان اشارات واعدادات لعملية الخلاص التى تمت فى المسيح 

ولذلك ركز الكتاب على أسحق (ابن الموعد ) لآن من نسله هيجى المسيح مخلص العالم 

اسماعيل جاء الى العالم بتفكير بشرى سارة زوجة ابراهيم هى التى اشارت على ابراهيم ان يتزوج هاجر الجارية ومنها جاء اسماعيل 

اما اسحق فجاء الى العالم بالوعد من الله ولكن ابراهيم وسارة اخطأوا اذ لم ينتظروا الله ليحقق الوعد بأسحق وتسرع ابراهيم وتزوج هاجر بمشورة سارة وأتى اسماعيل 

اذا نستطيع ان نقول ان اسماعيل مجرد شخص عادى عاش فى التاريخ لكنه ليس فى خطة الله من اجل خلاص البشرية 

أما أسحق هو رمز للمسيح ويمثل النسل الذى سيأتى منه المسيح حسب الجسد

والرب بارك اسماعيل بالفعل ولكنها بركة مادية او عددية وذلك من أجل انه ابن ابراهيم 

فلا داعى لذكر حياة اشخاص فى الكتاب المقدس ليس لهم ادنى علاقة بخطة خلاص البشرية التى اعدها الله لان هذا هو هدف الكتاب المقدس بكل الاحداث والاشياء المذكورة فيه .

سلام المسيح


*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*فهمت وجهة نظركم *

*شكرا لكل من ساهم في الرد على الموضوع*


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *فهمت وجهة نظركم *
> 
> *شكرا لكل من ساهم في الرد على الموضوع*




هي *ليست وجهة نظرنا* يا اخ *ايكاروس*

بل* هي كلام الله في مشيئتة *أن يكون لأبراهيم إبنا من إمرأته وليس من الجارية هاجر. 
*فإسحق* *وليس اسماعيل* هو *الإبن الذي وعد الله ابراهيم* *به.*
ولادة أسماعيل كانت بمشيئة سارة التي لم تصدق كلام الرب لأنها كانت متقدمة في السن وقد تجاوزت مرحلة الحمل والميلاد، فأرادت أن تحقق وعد الرب وفقا لمشيئتها وليس مشيئة الرب، فطلبت من زوجها أن يعرف جاريتها هاجر. 
ولكن الرب عاتب ابراهيم مؤكذا له أن سارة تلد له ابنا ويدعو اسمه إسحاق:

[Q-BIBLE]
15 *وَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ*: «سَارَايُ امْرَاتُكَ لا تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ. 
16 وَابَارِكُهَا *وَاعْطِيكَ ايْضا مِنْهَا ابْنا*. ابَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ امَما وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ». 
17 *فَسَقَطَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «هَلْ يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟*». 
18 *وَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: «لَيْتَ اسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ امَامَكَ*!» 
19 فَقَالَ اللهُ* بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ اسْحَاقَ. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ**. *
20 وَامَّا اسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا انَا ابَارِكُهُ وَاثْمِرُهُ وَاكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا. اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسا يَلِدُ وَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً كَبِيرَةً. 
21* وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي اقِيمُهُ مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ* فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْاتِيَةِ». 
22 فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلامِ مَعَهُ صَعِدَ اللهُ عَنْ ابْرَاهِيمَ. [/Q-BIBLE]

ما عليك سوى أن تقرأ سفر التكوين لترى بنفسك القصة الحقيقية الكاملة كما ذكرها الكتاب المقدس على يد موسى كليم الله، وليس القصة المشوهة المذكورة في كتاب آخر.

كما ذكر كل الأخوة المباركين، اسحق هو رمز للمسيح، وهذا كلام الكتاب المقدس في العهد الجديد مفسرا ما جاء في سفر التكوين:

[Q-BIBLE]
22 فَإِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّهُ* كَانَ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْنَانِ،* *وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْجَارِيَةِ* *وَالآخَرُ مِنَ الْحُرَّةِ*. 
23 لَكِنَّ *الَّذِي مِنَ الْجَارِيَةِ وُلِدَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ،* وَأَمَّا *الَّذِي مِنَ الْحُرَّةِ فَبِالْمَوْعِدِ. *
24* وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ رَمْزٌ،* لأَنَّ *هَاتَيْنِ هُمَا الْعَهْدَانِ،* *أَحَدُهُمَا مِنْ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ الْوَالِدُ لِلْعُبُودِيَّةِ، الَّذِي هُوَ هَاجَرُ. *
25 لأَنَّ هَاجَرَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ. وَلَكِنَّهُ يُقَابِلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْحَاضِرَةَ، *فَإِنَّهَا مُسْتَعْبَدَةٌ مَعَ بَنِيهَا. *
26 *وَأَمَّا أُورُشَلِيمُ الْعُلْيَا، الَّتِي هِيَ أُمُّنَا جَمِيعاً، فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ*. 
27 لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «افْرَحِي أَيَّتُهَا الْعَاقِرُ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ. اهْتِفِي وَاصْرُخِي أَيَّتُهَا الَّتِي لَمْ تَتَمَخَّضْ، فَإِنَّ أَوْلاَدَ الْمُوحِشَةِ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الَّتِي لَهَا زَوْجٌ». 
28 *وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَنَظِيرُ إِسْحَاقَ، أَوْلاَدُ الْمَوْعِدِ.* 
29 وَلَكِنْ كَمَا كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ الَّذِي وُلِدَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ يَضْطَهِدُ الَّذِي حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ، هَكَذَا الآنَ أَيْضاً. 
30 *لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكِتَابُ؟* «*اطْرُدِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا،* *لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرِثُ ابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ* *مَعَ ابْنِ الْحُرَّةِ*». 
31 إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ *لَسْنَا أَوْلاَدَ جَارِيَةٍ* *بَلْ أَوْلاَدُ الْحُرَّةِ*.
[/Q-BIBLE]


وليكن لك سلام الرب لتكون من أبناء الحرة.


----------



## Rosetta (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *فهمت وجهة نظركم *
> 
> *شكرا لكل من ساهم في الرد على الموضوع*



*أخت ايكاروس و هل ما قرأتيه سابقا هو وجهة نظرنا نحن !!! 
لا يا عزيزتي هذه هي كلمة الرب التي اعلنها في الكتاب المقدس " كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ "


الكتاب المقدس من بدايته الى نهايته يعلن عن خطة الفداء بالمسيح يسوع فقط 
فكل انبياء الكتاب  المقدس كانت رسالتهم واضحة و هي الخلاص بالمسيح يسوع الذي تحقق بالعهد الجديد و بالمسيح فقط تم الخلاص 
فمحور الكتاب المقدس هو المسيح فقط ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> لماذا لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس تفاصيل حياة اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ؟



ولماذا يذكرها؟


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا بجد كتير كدة ......*
*أسبوع في حياة أسماعيل ؟*
*أمال لو فكرنا نتسأل عن أسحاق أخوه هناخد قد أيه *

*يا أخي السائل *
*والله أسماعيل ده كان إنسان عادي *
*وكان هيبقي زي أي حد في الكتاب المقدس تم ذكره *
*بس الفكرة أنه بقي جد العرب ومن هذا الجنس خرج نبي الأسلام وديانته الجديدة*

*غير كدة والله مكان حد هيفتكره *
*طيب أنت ليه مسألتش علي شيث مثلاً والا هابيل والا عيسو حتي *​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> *طيب أنت ليه مسألتش علي شيث مثلاً والا هابيل والا عيسو حتي*


ههههههههه طيب وانت تفتكر هيخترع شبهات ازاى المفروض يتقفل القسم
داة حبيبى خلصوا على كدة .


----------

